# how to change the band length of a tissot band



## prc200 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi... i am new to the forum. my brother recently gave me a tissot prc 200 with ss band. the only thing is that the band is too long. so, i was trying to remove the "segment" but it doesn't seem like i can "pull" it out. i tried to use a screen but obviously, no one that i know have a screwdriver so small. do i have to buy the screwdriver specific for tissot? or is there a way i can "pull" it out... i can see the arrow on some of the "segments"... thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box' (Jan 11, 2008)

prc200 said:


> Hi... i am new to the forum. my brother recently gave me a tissot prc 200 with ss band. the only thing is that the band is too long. so, i was trying to remove the "segment" but it doesn't seem like i can "pull" it out. i tried to use a screen but obviously, no one that i know have a screwdriver so small. do i have to buy the screwdriver specific for tissot? or is there a way i can "pull" it out... i can see the arrow on some of the "segments"... thanks for your help in advance.


Someone else can chime in and correct me if I'm wrong here, but I don't think I am... The arrows on the links indicate that the pins holding the links together are just that, pins, and thus not screws. What you need is something small enough to fit inside the whole on the opposite end of the arrow, where the pin looks like a tiny flat-head screwdriver might work. That is actually a split pin that bulges out at that end in order to hold. Sometimes a small paperclip can work, sewing needles can work as well. I'd suggest placing something in between the paperclip or needle and your hand, otherwise you might find a hole in your palm. Or you can use something flat and hard surfaced and push. The pin should pop out the bottom side in the direction of the arrow. Then you'll need to do that again to remove a link and reconnect placing pin back in through the back side of the arrow with the split-side up. They make tools for this, you can get one pretty cheap if you'd like... 9.99 plus shipping or so. They make it much easier for sure! ;D


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Beyond 'The Box' said:


> Someone else can chime in and correct me if I'm wrong here, but I don't think I am... The arrows on the links indicate that the pins holding the links together are just that, pins, and thus not screws. What you need is something small enough to fit inside the whole on the opposite end of the arrow, where the pin looks like a tiny flat-head screwdriver might work. That is actually a split pin that bulges out at that end in order to hold. Sometimes a small paperclip can work, sewing needles can work as well. I'd suggest placing something in between the paperclip or needle and your hand, otherwise you might find a hole in your palm. Or you can use something flat and hard surfaced and push. The pin should pop out the bottom side in the direction of the arrow. Then you'll need to do that again to remove a link and reconnect placing pin back in through the back side of the arrow with the split-side up. They make tools for this, you can get one pretty cheap if you'd like... 9.99 plus shipping or so. They make it much easier for sure! ;D


*You are right in your assessment, one thing you could use which might be easier would be a push pin. You push the friction pin (thats the pin that's holding the links together) in the direction the arrow indicates. Then do the same with the friction pin on the same link. That will allow you to remove one link. If you need to remove more links try and balance the number of links to be removed on each side of the bracelet. Make sure when the pins go back in it's the exact same way they came out meaning the end that came out last goes back in first. *


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Like the others said you have mistaken the pins for screws. The end that looks like the end of a screw is actually a little spring pin that compresses when forced into the bracelet. That's what holds the bracelet together.


----------



## prc200 (Dec 15, 2008)

W123 said:


> Like the others said you have mistaken the pins for screws. The end that looks like the end of a screw is actually a little spring pin that compresses when forced into the bracelet. That's what holds the bracelet together.


all, many thanks for info... i am so glad that i am emailing you guys... thanks.


----------



## dtdukok (Mar 23, 2008)

Please don't use a paper clip or needle! Buy a push pin, they're not expensive at all :-!


----------

